# Skinny Water Giggs



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Afternoon All
Wanted to show my new gigg from skinny water products. I've tried about all and this stainles steel gigg is the best yet.
The gigg is 12 feet long and has a sand point on the opposite end of the gigg. The pole is aluminum and the weight is manageable, even at 12 feet.This allows the gigg to be uses as a stakeout pole with the bracket on the end of the boat. lThe stakeout system is very quiet for fishing lighted docksl and sturdy to say the least.X Shark gave me some help and ideas on how to mount my 400 watt HPS lights and will never go back. Have not had any doormats pull off this gigg to date as I have with both threaded and bmw giggs. The points are very sharp and to date have not dulled or bent. skinnywaterproducts.com
Good Fishing
bamafan611


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you just using the 2 - 400HPS lights now? Anything shining out the sides of the boat?

Nice setup.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi XShark
The two have been plenty and the way they are positioned the light spreads under the bow where there is not a dark spot. They flood about 10 feet out both sides and light up about a 20 foot radius. I've seen and gigged fish iin 6 to 8 foot of water on a clear night. My biggest fish this year was gigged going around a dock at the end in 8 feet of water and it was like looking in a glass of water(8.5 lbs.). They are the Hubble HPS and have great sealing with all hardware stainless. They are yoke mounted and ajustable. They can be tilted up in transit to prevent any rock damage. I can run them with my Honda2000 about 8 hours on a tank of gas. I appreciate your picture where I got the idea on my mounting. Two half inch stainless bolts and rubber washers hold the set-up in place and is a snap to remove. Been real pleased with the lights and as you well know a flounder boat is always in a works in progress. Also want to say I've watched your project boat from the ground up and WOW.
Thanks again for your help.
bamafan611


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank You. 



> and as you well know a flounder boat is always in a works in progress.


That is what I'm trying to stop. LOL 

I'm building a light ballast Box right now for the 400HPS's.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Does water get up into the pole or is it sealed?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Completely sealed and all stainless and aluminum.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Got mine today. Top notch quality. Highly recommend.

I got the poles....am happy with the gigs I have. My expandable pool poles were much too thin aluminum and tore the bolts out.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Good news is that it floats!

Bad news is my gig will not work without some sort of modification. Any ideas?


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

you could split the piece of pipe on the gig with a sawzall and spread it apart just wide enough to fit the tappered end of your pole. it might take a little heat and a big hammer to get it to fit. but i bet the guy you bought it from will be happy to help you out. good luck


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Aren't those poles designed to thread the gig into th eend of it? if it does, you could have choppedLiver weld a titanium bolt to the gig instead of the round tubing.



overkill said:


> Good news is that it floats!
> 
> Bad news is my gig will not work without some sort of modification. Any ideas?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening Overkill
I believe the bolt idea is the way to go. 
Mine are 5/32 and also would use a set screw.These are really great poles and they stand behind them. Mine were shipped for free, but had to be picked up in Milton. Their gigg heads are also some of the best I've seen and after all season shows no sign of dulling or bending. I've gigged some very large fish and havn't had one pull off yet.Hope you can make it work.
bamafan611


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

I have been looking for just that sort of gig and pole. I will have to have one. Thanks for sharing and Roll Tide !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Skinny Products are shipping me two of their gigs. Great company to deal with.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

BuckWild said:


> Aren't those poles designed to thread the gig into th eend of it? if it does, you could have choppedLiver weld a titanium bolt to the gig instead of the round tubing.


I have some 1/4" titanium threaded rod. I can chop off the tube and weld you a 1/4" or 5/16" rod on it. No charge. Site says 1/4" or 3/8". Not sure what that means. Don't think it can be both. 

PM me


----------

